# Lots of wonderful pigeons need homes



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Fancy ones, feisty ones, friendly ones, crippled ones! 
Lots of beautiful healthy birds looking for their new forever flock
Will not ship. Southern California with home check allowed please. 

http://secondchancepigeons.weebly.com/adopt-a-bird.html


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

The link needs fixing...

fp


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes please fix your link, thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This thread is from Dec. 2013, so the link has probably been gone for a while. Hope they all found homes.


----------

